# Advice Needed On Supplements!



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello all,

I have noticed in a thread someone mentioning "K9 Power Supplements". I went to look at their website and was interested in ordering this supplement to add to Molly's Barf Diet Wholistic Canine Complete (2 lb). I read the contents and it seems to have most of the essential supplements needed in her diet. What do you think? Is there a better multi-supplement out there? We are still newbies at raw feeding so we need all the help we can get! Plus we wouldn't want to be wasting our money! Thanks for all your help and advice! Angie :help:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

our pet store has a similar product but it is not as descriptive as this one!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why do you feed a raw diet? I do, because I want to control what my dogs ingest. Though I do feed meat that isn't organic, so my sources aren't pure. IF Molly doesn't have any allergies to the listed ingredients, do you feel comfortable giving them? 
One of my dogs has allergies, and the description says
_Allergies will start to disappear, as well as telltale signs like face-rubbing, feet and tail chewing, dandruff and scratching_.
If this were true, I would give it without a doubt!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Why do you feed a raw diet? I do, because I want to control what my dogs ingest. Though I do feed meat that isn't organic, so my sources aren't pure. IF Molly doesn't have any allergies to the listed ingredients, do you feel comfortable giving them?
> One of my dogs has allergies, and the description says
> _Allergies will start to disappear, as well as telltale signs like face-rubbing, feet and tail chewing, dandruff and scratching_.
> If this were true, I would give it without a doubt!


We feed RAW to obtain optimal health.We are just looking for a multi supplement to help us with making sure that she gets everything she needs.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmmm, interesting. I would like to see what others have to say. I have purchased products from them before but not his one.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

vat said:


> Hmmm, interesting. I would like to see what others have to say. I have purchased products from them before but not his one.


I went to a new vet and he made us a little paranoid saying that Raw does not provide all the essential vitamins and nutrients. Of course like every vet in our area is against RAW. We are trying hard to do it right


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I am biased . Feed-Sentials . 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

carmspack said:


> I am biased . Feed-Sentials .
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


 
Where do you buy it? We are from Sudbury, Ontario and noticed you are also from Ontario. Do you give it to your dogs daily? It seems to have a bigger list of vitamins and nutrients then k9 power. Thank you for the advice!:toasting:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow the other stuff Sunday Sundae looked interesting as well. Where in the US can you order this stuff?


----------

